# To get a Food Processor or not? Have Kitchen Aid Stand Mixer and Ninja Blender.



## alisapooh (Jul 21, 2011)

I am not a person who enjoys cooking all that much. So therefore I don't cook.

BUT. I was recently at a place that offered small group cooking classes with the chef. Amazing! Trying to do more with it now.

On several of the receipes we worked on, he used a food processor. What is the main purpose of this appliance and do I need one?

I have a Kitchen Aid Stand Mixer with the "basic" 3 attachments so far. (http://www.shopkitchenaid.com/count...and-mixers-3/-[KSM150PSAC]-400120/KSM150PSER/) I also have Ninja "blender". (http://www.ninjakitchen.com/Ninja-NJ600-Professional-Blender.shtml) I don't really think a blender is an adequate term for it, but I guess that is technically what it is. It does not have the traditional bottom blade of a blender, but 6 blades that go up the center spindle. (I LOVE it by the way!) Make smoothies daily and have also used it for grinding up chicken for taco meat, so it seems pretty versataile. My chunky salsa didn't turn out chunky - but I'm gonna blame me on that one.

I am wanting to do more cooking in general. Marinades, sauces, salsas (and keeping the salsa chunky), etc. My goal is to NOT cook out of a box! LOL

So, I'm thinking my Ninja will do the work of a food processor, but is there something I am missing that it really won't do (and that my KA mixer can't cover)?

Thanks for your help!

Just consider me blonde about cooking!


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Stand mixers do different things.  Most of the things a stand mixer does well, an FP does poorly.  Similarly, an FP is not a blender.  It doesn't handle large volumes of liquids, won't make slushes, can't do milk shakes, etc.  Other FP competitors come from the basic set of cook's tools, like knives, mixing bowls, spoons, and human (let's hope) hands.

A food processor (FP) doesn't do all that many things other appliances don't do as well.  They tend to be a pain to clean, and not really worth the effort of set up, disassembly, clean up and storage, except when you're cooking in volume.  My Cuisinart comes out of its cabinet when I'm cooking for eight or more, but otherwise stays locked up pretty much.  My knife skills are probably a little better than yours, so if you had an FP it might get used more than mine, but you get the idea. 

That said, when you need an FP, you really need an FP.  It makes a huge difference compared to prepping huge quantities of whatever by hand, or using a tool that just isn't as good.  I wouldn't part with mine easily.

Just in case this is starting to make sense, some of the KA attachments -- like the shredder/grater set-- are every bit as good as an FP disk.  Considering the assortment of KA accessories, there's a definite and significant overlap in capabilities. 

But by and large there isn't much duplication between the things a blender and FP do.  Unfortunately, I can't say what an FP does which your Ninja cannot do almost -- if not just -- as well.  The TV demos show it as an FP substitute.  But there's TV and then there's the real kitchen.  And you're the girl who owns one.

You have to figure out what you do, and what you don't do that you want to do, what's the best tool for the job, and whether you can afford the price and storage space.  If all you really want an FP for is chunkier salsa, it's probably not worth it.  Meanwhile ask lots of questions, the more specific the better.

Good luck with your search,

BDL


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I have a K-A basic food-pro that I gave $70 for on sale at Target. Three(3) parts, three(3) buttons.  It's a really nice machine. I use it a lot. I'm very happy with it.


----------

